# *.jar mit HTML aufrufen



## Crash123 (12. Februar 2012)

Tach Leute,

ich bin eigentlich kein Webmaster oder so ... meine Ecke ist eher
Java ... deshalb wollte ich euch fragen ob und wenn wie ich eine
Java *.jar via HTML, JAVAScript, PHP o.ä. aufrufen kann.
(KEIN APPLET)

Gedanke dahinter:
Ich würde gern via eines Button o.ä. ein JAVA Programm auf meinem Webserver
starten, das dann einige Daten verwaltet.

Danke im Voraus.

EDIT: es ist eine RUNABLE *.jar


----------



## ComFreek (12. Februar 2012)

Mit PHP und [phpf]exec[/phpf] geht sowas:

```
$jar_file = 'path/to/jar/file.jar';

exec("java -jar $jar_file");
```


----------



## Crash123 (8. März 2012)

Danke für die Antwort und entschuldigung für das späte Reagieren.
Kann man das nicht auch irgendwie mit Java-script? Das Problem ist,
dass ich keinen Appache auf meinem Windows CE zum laufen bekomme.

Und alles schon mit Java-Script vorgefertigt ist, weshalb ich das gern 
so behalten würde.

Danke für die Hilfe, hoffe auf baldige Antwort.

Nochmal sry für das späte Reagieren.


----------



## timestamp (8. März 2012)

Nein mit Javascript alleine wird es nicht gehen, da dein Javaprogramm serverseitig ausgeführt werden muss, Javascript allerdings Clientseitig ist. Bis auf die Namensähnlichkeit haben Java und Javascript auch überhaupt nichts mit einander zu tun.


----------

